# Ford 850



## Rjm27 (Sep 26, 2019)

Looking for insight on widening front axle on my Ford 850.? It currently is set @ narrowest setting, currently soaking nuts& bolts in PB !


----------



## Rjm27 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess the wheel track for both the front and rear would depend on the use of the tractor, and the terrain. If you are just wanting the front wheels set out wider, do a visual with the rear tires. I have one with the front tires lined up with the center of the rear tires. Works for me and it seems to work well with the tracks on the rears. 
From what I have read, the wider the front track, the more stress on the front steering pivots / king pins. Some one that knows more about that may stop by to offer some advise. 
Why are you widening the front track? If it's for stability, you would be better off to widen the rear wheel track, I would think. If you do widen the front, if the outside of the front tires matched the outside of the rear tires, you would have a better visual as to where your rear wheels are when travelling along fence lines or around buildings, and not catch or rub the rears.


----------



## Rjm27 (Sep 26, 2019)

pogobill said:


> I guess the wheel track for both the front and rear would depend on the use of the tractor, and the terrain. If you are just wanting the front wheels set out wider, do a visual with the rear tires. I have one with the front tires lined up with the center of the rear tires. Works for me and it seems to work well with the tracks on the rears.
> From what I have read, the wider the front track, the more stress on the front steering pivots / king pins. Some one that knows more about that may stop by to offer some advise.
> Why are you widening the front track? If it's for stability, you would be better off to widen the rear wheel track, I would think. If you do widen the front, if the outside of the front tires matched the outside of the rear tires, you would have a better visual as to where your rear wheels are when travelling along fence lines or around buildings, and not catch or rub the rears.


Stability & turning radius! Looking for advice on does & don’ts on making changes! Thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

As I said, if you want stability, widen the rear track width! There is a possibility that you may get some tighter turns if you widen the front track, but at the cost of stress on the front end if you get too extreme! If you want to turn on a dime read your manual that refers to method of applying the right rear brake to turn tight to the right, and and the left brake to turn to the left! You can turn so tight in that fashion that you can pivot around the said rear wheel!! It don't get much tighter than that!!!


----------



## Rjm27 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank You


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Your welcome. What are going to do with your tractor that you need to turn sharp? In the field, the brake trick works well without altering the tractor at all, except unhooking the two brake pedals. If you want to turn into a tight stall for instance, that's a different story. The following is an idea of the options you have for width on the rears. Keep it narrow enough to fit in your shed, but wide enough for stability. Beware of the weight of the rear tires as that could be harmful if you can't hang on to them. also remember that if you do have to turn the wheel front to back to get a wider track, you will have to switch the wheel to the other side of the tractor, or the tire will be mounted the wrong way around. The tire stays mounted to the rim, the rim gets placed as shown on the wheel center to get the range of widths. 








Do's and don'ts. Watch the tire width spacing in relationship to any implements that you have. If you wheels stick out past your front bucket, for instance, you'll be driving in snow or gravel trying to get your bucket full. Keep the tires / wheels even or inside the width of your implements to minimize tire damage, etc..


----------



## Rjm27 (Sep 26, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Your welcome. What are going to do with your tractor that you need to turn sharp? In the field, the brake trick works well without altering the tractor at all, except unhooking the two brake pedals. If you want to turn into a tight stall for instance, that's a different story. The following is an idea of the options you have for width on the rears. Keep it narrow enough to fit in your shed, but wide enough for stability. Beware of the weight of the rear tires as that could be harmful if you can't hang on to them. also remember that if you do have to turn the wheel front to back to get a wider track, you will have to switch the wheel to the other side of the tractor, or the tire will be mounted the wrong way around. The tire stays mounted to the rim, the rim gets placed as shown on the wheel center to get the range of widths.
> View attachment 49575
> 
> Do's and don'ts. Watch the tire width spacing in relationship to any implements that you have. If you wheels stick out past your front bucket, for instance, you'll be driving in snow or gravel trying to get your bucket full. Keep the tires / wheels even or inside the width of your implements to minimize tire damage, etc..


I was able to locate the manuals & now have more clarity! I live in the hills of Fingerlakes region of upstate NY! My Massey TO 30 was set up for the hills in the vineyards! I’ll be using the 850 for mowing (flail), snow plowing, hauling wood & gravel trailer! This will all take place on uneven grade


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

GREAT INFO Bill.. We could talk about HOW to do it till we're blue in the face..
That pic w/ the size difference makes all the difference in the world.!!!
Well Done, Sir..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Finger Lakes is a pretty area, must be awesome as the colours are beginning to change these days. Sounds like you have a great place, and lots to keep you busy. 
Keep the bucket low when travelling and don't rise it up too high on a slope. Match your implements to your tractor. I bought a back blade for my first tractor that matched the exact with of the rear wheels, but realized shortly there after, that if I tilt the blade to trench a little, or angle it to do some grading of the driveway, it's way too narrow for track width on my 8N.... and it's a pain!
How are those nuts and bolts on the front axle coming along? I think there is also a recommendation as to what holes you put the bolts back in when you adjust the width. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Rjm27 (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes it is gorgeous here & blessed to have enough land to roam & enjoy! Glad I was able to move up a few more hp with the 850! This is what I believe you were referencing!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes! Perfect.


----------



## Rjm27 (Sep 26, 2019)

Well with all the input, guidance & support, was able to widen the front axle and get it closer to the rears! So much easier to turn & a better sense of stability! Thanks to all!


----------



## Rjm27 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Great tractor you have there! Those tires look brand new, so you won't have to worry about that for a long time. I bet you found that floor jack to be ideal for that task. So easy to make slight adjustments in height.


----------



## Rjm27 (Sep 26, 2019)

The rears are brand new on new rims & loaded ! Just finished mowing the slope, all went well


----------

